
Statistics for Hackers [video] - david90
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5GVOFAYi8k
======
harveywi
Similar in spirit to John Rauser's 2014 Strata Conference + Hadoop World
keynote "Statistics Without the Agonizing Pain"
([https://youtu.be/5Dnw46eC-0o](https://youtu.be/5Dnw46eC-0o)).

~~~
sitkack
I am very glad that he referenced it, that talk was amazing and needs to be
duplicated/replicated/spread 10x over.

~~~
jrauser
:)

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion based on an earlier 2015 version of the slide deck:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10244950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10244950)

Back then, I wrote a small tutorial on how to implement and animate the
bootstrap technique in R/ggplot2 based on the talk:
[http://minimaxir.com/2015/09/bootstrap-
resample/](http://minimaxir.com/2015/09/bootstrap-resample/)

------
benbenolson
I actually watched the majority of this, it's a very interesting talk. I'd
imagine that all of us are going to need to use at least some statistics one
day, so I consider it time well spent.

------
kensai
Really nice. Is there a similar video in R?

~~~
babo
Is python matters here?

~~~
kensai
No. Does your comment answer my own question?

~~~
babo
Is that code answers your question? No offense but the main message of that
talk is if you can do a for loop than you can do statistics simulation in any
programming environment. Like in R.

m <\- 0 nexp <\- 100000

for (i in 1:nexp) { if (sum(rnorm(30, mean=0, sd=1) < 0) >= 22) { m <\- m + 1
} }

print(m / nexp)

------
hayksaakian
i wish there was a way to 'force mono' on youtube so i could get the same
audio from two sides of my headphones.

sounds like a really interesting talk, but it's painful to listen to from only
1 ear.

~~~
quibit
Plug your headphones only halfway into the jack.

~~~
Normal_gaussian
Yet another brilliant argument for still using the 3.5mm jack

~~~
746F7475
Yeah, because people don't know how to mix audio plug your jack only half way
in and risk it getting loose.

This is like if some guy was punching people on the street, instead of
removing the guy you'd just tell people to duck.

~~~
Normal_gaussian
It was a cross between sarcasm and a reference to a previous HN discussion on
phones looking to phase out the 3.5mm

~~~
746F7475
Yes, I am aware, but I'm very much in favor of removing the useless jack. I
have already transitioned into using bluetooth earpuds and headphones with my
mobile devices and laptops, and I will never go back to cables.

------
voiceclonr
Nice one!

